
Ask HN: How to reach my target users? - vidoss
I know my target users for https:&#x2F;&#x2F;CodeSideStory.com&#x2F; All those who use Atom&#x2F;Slack at work. Outside of posting in usual lists I have no clue how to reach them. Pl. post suggestions.
======
js7745
I'd think outside just people on atom/slack. Think about who they are as a
person as a whole. ie. What do these people do when they are bored, what type
of content do these people read, what platforms do they frequent, etc...

Once you understand your user as a person (keep in mind they are probably
pretty similar to you) then it will be very easy to know where to find them.
Just because it's a slack based application doesn't mean you have to get them
from slack.

By the way I love the product. One thought: stackoverflow ads?
[https://www.stackoverflowbusiness.com/advertise](https://www.stackoverflowbusiness.com/advertise)

~~~
vidoss
Thanks. That make sense. Never know stackoverflow had this. Thanks for the
pointer.

------
tmaly
Are there any discussion forums on Atom/Slack ?

Are there any blogs?

Newsletters?

